# the megane CC



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

finally time to get rid of the Megane, so, as its had hardly any use since i had it, decided to sell it without MoT, so i thought a quick engine bay spruce up might just seal any deal i get, nowt to lose i suppose!

from this.......












to this.....










and with the covers back on......




























again, literally, 20-30 minute job


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

i don't want it to be perfect btw, i know there's a few leaves still left there


----------



## cangri (Feb 25, 2011)

That corroded aluminum part drives me crazy.


----------



## JJ86 (Jul 24, 2013)

Nice tidy up. Good luck with the sale


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

JJ86 said:


> Nice tidy up. Good luck with the sale


cheers, its gone now :thumb:


----------

